# DIY Frag Rack



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Since my tank has settled down n most corals are growing well, I have decided to frag off some zoas to share with the others. Initially I had all the frags placed in a container inside the sump. Since there isn't much light in the sump, the zoas haven't opened for days. Therefore I have decided to create a frag rack so they can get more light in the DT.

Materials: 
1'x2' piece of eggcrate (Thanks to Adrian!)
4 pcs of zip straps

Tool:
side cutter
felt pen

This is quite easy to make. It took me about 15 mins in total. Not bad for first attempt! Dimension is really personal preference. The one shown is 8"L x 4"W x 7"H. This is the shorter version which holds around 15 frags. I have saved enough material to create a longer shelf (13" long) if needed. For a longer rack, I will probably relocate it to the side of the tank so it doesn't obstruct the viewing of the DT. Picture time.... :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention that Im looking for some frag plugs. Ebay has some... 100 pcs for $20 shipped to US. $15 S&H to Canada! #@#%$!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks awesome  and your tank too


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great looking Tank!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you! I'm loving it!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all... just wonder where can I get some eggcrate besides home depot? I went to home depot today and they only have the aluminum ones... I've also checked micheal's... nth i can use... 

thanks in advance


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Normal stock item for Home Depot & Rona. You may just have to look closer. 

BTW. they are not aluminum, just coated palstic.


----------

